# Making money outside of office hours



## patblink (Jul 24, 2012)

Hi, I like to support independent coffee shops and help promote their businesses. I work for Blink Collective which is a new company creating a marketplace for experiences and we are currently focussing on Barista training. We will be running a campaign from September and are looking for coffee shops and Baristas to host The "Beginners Barista Training Course" which will have 4 - 10 places and will run for about 90 minutes The course will be sold for £30pp. As a provider you will arrange the structure of the course and manage the availability (evenings / weekends). With 4 - 10 attendees we envisage that each 90 minutes course will make between £120 and £300. At weekends it is possible to run a number of these courses per day so the income generated could be significantly higher.

For the promotion it will run in September and we will be looking to sell 50-200 courses for each preferred supplier. This could be a fantastic way for any independent stores to make extra money after hours or at weekends. At the moment we are looking for hosts in Manchester, Birmingham, Leeds, Bristol, London, York and Edinburgh but would consider other areas if you were passionate about the service you could offer.

If you are interested in being a host please email me at [email protected]lective.com and I would be happy to answer any questions.

Thanks

Pat


----------



## Somnophore (Jul 3, 2013)

Try contacting Harvest Moon, Northgate st Chester.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Please don't forget to seek permission to post these types of offers

*--> Click to **Download our Advertising Rate Card* 



*
*p.s I am aware that this post was from 2012...


----------

